# Kendrick Perkins Agrees To Deal With Pelicans



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623637987515994112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623639367144177664
Bringing in some toughness and a veteran presence is good for this team. Maybe Perk can convince Durant to come join him in NOLA next summer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Championship move.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This team is pretty damn big now thats for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meh. Perkins sucks.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

Basel said:


> Meh. Perkins sucks.


He's still got the best footwork in the league:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UnibrowBomber said:


> He's still got the best footwork in the league:


I like the new NBA rule where if you hold the ball 8 feet above the ground you're allowed to take as many steps as you want. People seem to forget but this rule came in at the same time as the new verticality rule.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Last roster decision left to make for the Pelicans is Seth Curry or Toney Douglas. After that the 13-man roster will be set.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Last roster decision left to make for the Pelicans is Seth Curry or Toney Douglas. After that the 13-man roster will be set.



Seth Curry is signing a two-year deal with the Kings.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Seth Curry is signing a two-year deal with the Kings.


Well I guess that solves that.


----------

